# American Photo Model Shoot 7 Major Cities



## ApModelshoot (Feb 13, 2012)

Early Bird Special Available! Save $30.

Great way to build your portfolio as well as make new contacts in both the Model and Photography world. SIGMA is on location allowing you to try out their line of lenses specifically for the Model Shoot! SIGMA is the main sponsor of the event.

American Photo Model Shoot 2012
American Photo Model Shoot | Facebook
APModelShoot&#39;s Channel - YouTube

Seattle, WA - June 16th
St. Louis, MO - July 21st
Los Angeles Area, CA - August 18th
Austin, TX - September 15th
San Francisco, CA - October 6th
New York City, NY - November 17th
Ft. Lauderdale, FL - December 1st

Photographers, come join American Photo magazine for the ultimate model shoot. This unprecedented one day event presents a unique opportunity to learn from professional photographers as you fill your portfolio with beautiful photos. We'll provide the subjects, sets, lighting and guidance. And with close to 20 models to photograph, all you need to bring is your camera and your creativity. This event will sell out, so register today!
Live model shoot!
7+ Model stations will be set up. Just bring your camera
Build your portfolio in one day
Shoot all the photos you want from 9am to 4pm
Free Giveaways from our sponsors including a Free Model Shoot at city of your choice!
Time: 9am - 4pm (subject to change)
Cost: $279


----------

